# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Warm Assurance

## amyb

I am posting from frigid Glen Cove. Thank God for Rosita and Ellen sending me  messages assuring me that I will find WARM and HOT conditions as soon as I get to St Barth next week.

This scarf gloves boots thing is not fun! My car's tires have all been pumped up to run better. In fact, with my heated seat and wonderful heated steering wheel, I hate to have to exit  the car when I reach my destinations.

 :cool:  :cool:   Save us a couple of lounges, please!

----------


## KevinS

Sounds familiar.  Tires typically lose 1 PSI for ever 10 degree drop in temperature.  I check my tires regularly, but my TPMS still tripped on the first low-teens morning.  I actually tuned the steering wheel heat off this morning.  For about 5 minutes.

----------


## Grey

Amy, I hear you about the scarf, gloves, boots combo.  Takes me about 5 minutes to get layers on/off but when the wind picks up I'm glad I have them.  I'm glad you have some warm weather on the horizon.

----------


## Rosita

it s to warm your heart Amy ...until sunday 
bisous :)

----------


## JoshA

Rosita, that's spectacular!

----------


## amyb

Rosita-you never let me down. Magnificent photo.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Stay warm, Amy! It was 15 this morning in Philly. I was out in it all day doing medical stuff :)

----------


## amyb

Glad to see your taking care of your health stuff!

I was in the car when the temp hit 20--I cheered!!

----------


## GramChop

I live in Austin, Texas to escape the frigid winter temps.  Today my car's thermometer registered 27 and my alter-ego, Missy GrumpyPants, reared her ugly head.  Save me a chaise, Ames and Rosie, I may be joining you!  :Wink:

----------


## Dennis

> I live in Austin, Texas to escape the frigid winter temps.



Tell me about it.

My only comfort is that it's 6 in ChiTown.

----------


## GramChop

I tell myself every November that "this is the year that I'm going to embrace and enjoy the cold".  Well, this ain't the year!

----------


## Rosita

ok Missy ... I have a long chair next to me  :Triumphant:

----------


## GramChop

Scoot over and make room.  I'm trying to make it happen! :)

----------

